

Optimizely (YC W10) Founder Interviewed on Mixergy - dsiroker
http://mixergy.com/dan-siroker-optimizely-interview/

======
sahillavingia
Used Optimizely on my personal website. Increased conversions (click-throughs
to my projects and blog) by 15%. Took 10 minutes. Worth it? Yeah.

~~~
mise
I find their 2,000 limit for $20 too low, as it might take a long time to get
statistical confidence on such low traffic numbers.

